# svnAdmin



## marcoK (15. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:
und zwar hab ich mir das CollabNet subversioning tool runtergeladen und installiert, jetzt will ich zum test einen repository (behälter) anlegen, doch dies funktioniert nicht!

kann mir jemand sagen was ich machen muss um den svnadmin im dos-fenster aufzurufen, denn da zeigt er mir immer an, dass die Eingabe falsch sei??

Schonmal danke im Vorraus für Hilfen

gruß Marco


----------



## Sempah (15. Jun 2009)

svnadmin returned einen nicht vorhanden Befehl in der Console?
-> Versuch mal das SVN Verzeichnis mit in den Classpath aufzunehmen.


----------



## homer65 (15. Jun 2009)

Versuch doch mal so was wie:
svnadmin create /var/svn/repos


----------



## marcoK (16. Jun 2009)

Hey,

danke für eure Antworten, hat mir super weitergeholfen, mit noch ein bisschen Probieren hat es dann letztendlich funktioniert!
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## GGK_01 (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe den Thread mal noch oben geholt...denn bei der Erstinstalltion hab ich die commandline Tools nicht installiert gehabt...so ein Pech...somit auch kein svnadmin zur Verfügung gehabt.
Nach der Nachinstallation konnte ich svnadmin ausführen

GGK


----------



## HoaX (5. Mai 2012)

So was triviales ist aber noch lange kein Grund deshalb Leichen zu schänden...


----------



## GGK_01 (7. Mai 2012)

lach...doch...wenn hier noch mehr so "pfeifen" rumtöpeln wie ich schon


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mai 2012)

Tja, in diesem Fall wäre es aber auch hilfreich zu erzählen welche Installation. SVN besteht nämlich ausschließlich aus command line tools...

Ich vermute du hast TortoiseSVN installiert (das geht ohne die command line tools). 

TortoiseSVN != SVN
TortoiseSVN == Shell Extension für Windows welche SVN nutzt


----------



## GGK_01 (7. Mai 2012)

richtig...ich habe TortoiseSVN installiert....
TortoiseSVN - Downloads

GGK


----------

